# Sheepie on the fly



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm about a whole month late with this post. Fished the Rockport area with Capt. Eric Knipling on March 27th. High winds, high tides and murky water! The fishing was tough, but we managed a few...including my first _Texas_ saltwater fish on the fly...and first sheepie on the fly!

Big thanks to Capt Knipling...cool dude to fish with if you're down in the Rockport/POC area!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

thats a nice goat .what did he eat?


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Joe. T. said:


> thats a nice goat .what did he eat?


Honestly, I couldn't tell ya....it was something Capt Knipling whipped up. It was small (sz 6), black, leggy, beadchain eyes, resembled a small crab...unlike anything I'd seen before! I googled around and the closest thing I see to that fly would be a "bonefish gaz" in black with some silver flash?


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

That Sheephead is what we call a Texas Permit, they are a ***** to catch on the fly. Great job!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

We were poling the shoreline in the late afternoon looking for feeding reds...but with the high winds and high tides, they were scarse. But, the sheepies were tailing on the shoreline about every 30' or so. At first, we spooked so many of them, I thought it was an impossible task...but when that one turn and ate, it was ON! 

Funny thing was, the water plays tricks on your eyes...I honestly thought we were casting at smaller fish...they looked half that size. When this bad boy turned and ran, I couldn't believe the fight he put up. Now I wanna go back and go after them on purpose!


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Actualy that that name a little further: "Texas Prison Permit". hwell:


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice Sheepy. They are not the easiest to catch. Glad Eric was able to put you on 'em. When you set out to catch them on purpose...the game get's a little tougher!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go. Looks like you had a blast. STRONG FIGHTERS. We need to figure out how to get the carp to bite . . . . they fight like crazy too.


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG...now I have heard it all ...Sheep Head on a fly .... What next Drum LOL


----------



## Patrick McNutt (Nov 21, 2005)

I caught one about 5 lbs. on a top water popper on a grassy shore line in Snake Island Cove in Galveston right at dusk. I thought it was a good trout by the way it was shaking it's head. They do put up a good fight on the fly rod. He destroyed that small foam popper.


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

Coastal Ben said:


> OMG...now I have heard it all ...Sheep Head on a fly .... What next Drum LOL


a few weeks ago we were up in ninemile hole and caught so many drum on purple decievers u would not believe, and nice fish.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! You mean black drum, right? DANG...that would be a nice fight!!! Any pics?!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack but these were all caught on small black clousers with #8 hooks. The big red was right at 28"


----------

